# Exclusive Archive for Patrons



## stolenhistory (Nov 9, 2021)

All of our supporters with a Patron-Status can now browse and download a regularly updated archive:






*Go to Archive*​

All regular, non-paying members can download the free user-provided archive at Stolenhistory.net Archives for Download

Features of Patron-Archive​
Includes all images and files (like PDFs) from other websites that are linked to in our forum, even if they are only included as a link without embed. So it's more complete then the free archive. More than 70% of all images mentioned or inline-linked on our forum are hosted on third-party sites. It also includes videos, gifs, PDFs. The archive contains all of those as local files in addition to our own.
Two different archives: 
Full archive with external files (<120GB)
Lite archive without external files (>8GB)

The archiving software runs once every hour, so the archive is always up-to-date
You can browse a list of archived threads online or download the entire backup as a ZIP-file
High-speed and unlimited download


----------

